# Is my mortiser up to it!



## RichD1 (24 Jun 2021)

I've cut the tenons for my sapele double glazed casements. So ready to cut the mortises.

The mortses will be 35mm deep and using a 12mm chisel. The mortise machine is the small JET/Axminster 1/2hp one which I don't think is available now. The chisel is sharp as it has not been used before.

Do you think it will do it? If not then I will have to make a jig for the pillar drill and chisel which over 35mm is not filling me with confidence!

Richard


----------



## Doug71 (24 Jun 2021)

Give it a try with the mortiser, if it isn't up to the job remove the bulk of the material with pillar drill then use the mortiser to square up the holes.


----------



## RichD1 (24 Jun 2021)

Ahh, thats a good idea.

Richard


----------



## RobinBHM (24 Jun 2021)

RichD1 said:


> I've cut the tenons for my sapele double glazed casements. So ready to cut the mortises.
> 
> The mortses will be 35mm deep and using a 12mm chisel. The mortise machine is the small JET/Axminster 1/2hp one which I don't think is available now. The chisel is sharp as it has not been used before.
> 
> ...



Yes it will do it.

My mate has the small record morticer and I've done morticing in sapele and Iroko with it. It's a bit carp, too much pressure and the bit jams, but it certainly will do it. 

the morticer bit will have a slot - set it so the slot faces to one side. When morticing work along the morticer so the chips eject into the morticer hole formed - it helps the chips clear and lowers the pressure on the machine


----------



## RichD1 (27 Jun 2021)

Just tried some trial mortises in some scrap Sapele and it goes through fine. As I've got 20 mortisers to cut I've bought a new Japanese style chisel. Bit expensive but if it's as good as the reviews then it will be worth it. One reviewer had a similar small mortiser similar to mine and this chisel made it much easier for the machine to cut.

Richard


----------

